# Who Would You Want To See One More Time?



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

*Who would you want to see?*​
*Who would you want to see perform live just one more time? *

James Brown00.00%Kurt Cobain516.67%Jerry Garcia26.67%Jimi Hendrix723.33%Janis Joplin00.00%John Lennon26.67%Bob Marley26.67%Jim Morrison310.00%Elvis Presley413.33%Stevie Ray Vaughan26.67%Frank Zappa26.67%Roy Orbison13.33%


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Who would you want to see perform live just one more time?


----------



## biggles (Aug 6, 2008)

Voted Elvis just so i would be ables to say i'd seen him.........................pity Johnny Cash wasn't on the list, saw him in the mid nineties and always promised i'd go see him again but never did.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The Grateful Dead with both Jerry Garcia & Pigpen, I was introduced to their music just after the Europe `72 tour :cry2:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Damn...forgot Johnny Cash...and George Harrison. (and I voted for Lennon...thinking there could be a Beatles reunion.) :wallbash:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

I tried to vote for SRV but appear to phuqued it up! - I would add Rory Gallagher to the list ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'd forgot a few of those have died!

Can't say "again" but I would have loved to have seen The Doors in their prime


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

PaulBoy said:


> I tried to vote for SRV but appear to phuqued it up! - I would add Rory Gallagher to the list ... Paul :thumbsup:


i voted for hendrix as the rest are either over rated or just crap - but rory gallagher is my ultimate guy id love to see -he was on the bbc guitar hero's last week a true legend .

best band id ever love to see - talking heads .

jason.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> i voted for hendrix as the rest are either over rated or just crap...
> 
> jason.


We all like a strong opinion, Jason, but I think slipping in the occasional 'IMO' wouldn't hurt! :lol:

Oh, and yes - I'd love to have seen Talking Heads. Never did. My bad. :rockon:

I'd like to have seen Floyd on the list - they would have got my vote.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

squareleg said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > i voted for hendrix as the rest are either over rated or just crap...
> ...


so if its me saying it then surely thats my opinion or do i have to just make sure by putting imo .

are pink floyd dead then?


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I voted Hendrix too, as I never got to see him first time round at the Isle of Wight 1970.

I did see The Grateful Dead with Jerry Garcia at Wembley in 1972 (they played a 3 hour non-stop set I seem to recall), and Rory Gallagher a few times at various London gigs in the 70's. Both were excellent, but I still yearn for that missed chance at the IOW. :rockon:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


Well, 2/5 of them are. As far as I know, all members of Talking Heads are still with us.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Now that's a tough choice, it's either Hendrix or Brown unk:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Mmmm my first girlfriend.....boy could she "perform" :tongue2:

:lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PaulBoy said:


> I tried to vote for SRV - I would add Rory Gallagher to the list ... Paul :thumbsup:


yes, and yes! :thumbsup:


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

On the list, I'd like to see Nirvana and Elvis. The others I'm not too bothered about, despite owning and enjoying some of their albums. I'm with Jason, I find Lennon and the Beatles overrated. I've been accused of blasphemy in the past for saying this and I've never understood why. It's only an opinion after all.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Running_man said:


> On the list, I'd like to see Nirvana and Elvis. The others I'm not too bothered about, despite owning and enjoying some of their albums. I'm with Jason, I find Lennon and the Beatles overrated. I've been accused of blasphemy in the past for saying this and I've never understood why. It's only an opinion after all.


hooray -ive got into very heated debates over how overated the beatles and elvis are and dont get me started on bob marley.i was lucky enough to see james brown a year before he died and yeah he was a great showman but apart from the song the boss im not that much of a fan,i appreciate nirvana they have their place in history i suppose but pearl jam and soundgarden were far better.imo.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> hooray -ive got into very heated debates over how overated the beatles and elvis are and dont get me started on bob marley.


Bob Bleedin Marley, he causes a lot of arguments in our house, he was **** and has a lot to answer for, UBbast**d40 to start with. I love reggae, particularly dub, but I loathe wishy washy reggae. Carlolyn loves him. 

Can't say I would want to cross the road, even with a free ticket, to see any stars on the list, if pushed it'd be Elvis or the Big O. Would rather be run over by a big truck than spend 3 hours at a Grateful Dead concert and I have no idea who Rory Gallagher is, sounds like a folkie sort so I won't bother to Google.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> PaulBoy said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to vote for SRV - I would add Rory Gallagher to the list ... Paul :thumbsup:
> ...


and another +1

SRV ranked as one of the greats by his peers like Buddy Guy, Clapton, BB King, Albert King, Albert Collins, Robert Cray etc. And most of them could play a bit. Worth watching his Live at El Mocambo gig on DVD or You tube.

Alasdair


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Another Hendrix vote.

Although he wouldn't be considered a legend, I'd love to see Phil Lynott again, the Lizzy Live and dangerous tour was the first gig I ever went to. He was one of the great frontmen IMO


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

None!

Freddy is not on the list so im not voting. As for these comments

_how overated the beatles and elvis are_ its nice to be around like minded people  while i can appreciate them for what they did and how popular they were and are i never really got them.


----------



## David P (Nov 14, 2008)

What a great subject! I agree with Thin Lizzy and a thin Elvis!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

No way, fat Elvis is best









But, yep, Phil Lynott was great.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MarkF said:


> and I have no idea who Rory Gallagher is, sounds like a folkie sort so I won't bother to Google.


Oh my goodness....where have you been? Too much time in Spain I reckon  .

I'll save you the trouble of searching.....Rory Gallagher and "


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

MarkF said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > hooray -ive got into very heated debates over how overated the beatles and elvis are and dont get me started on bob marley.
> ...


I've never got the appeal of Marley myself and I find his records listless and insipid. My wife likes him too but I just plug the earphones in and listen to my own choice of music if she wants to play his records. I do like some dub music I've heard but I couldn't tell you who or what it was called.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Jimi gets my vote, but a toss up between him and Elvis.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Frank, Bob, Jimi and Janis.

All together, preferably...


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

None of the above.

Tazio Giorgio Nuvolari.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

The Clash unk:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

tomshep said:


> None of the above.
> 
> Tazio Giorgio Nuvolari.


What did he play?


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Fast and loud.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mutley said:


> The Clash unk:


unk:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Mick Ronson.






bowie


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Johnny Kidd and Eddie Cochrane ( saw him live the night he was killed in a car smash)


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I went for Jimi, would have gone for John Bonham if he'd been there, to see the original Zep


----------

